# Breitling Chronometre B-1 - a mini review.



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is not meant to be a technical review at all, there are a lot of websites dedicated to this particular watch; my favorite is this one: The Breitling B-1 . It's more a "lots of pictures" post.

I'd like to introduce my newest acquisition and my second HAQ watch: a Breitling Chronometre B-1.

















It's my first Breitling, my first Swiss quartz watch and my first ana-digi. It was sold in 2007 so it's probably one of the last produced, as Breitling discontinued the B-1 line in 2006. The dial says "Chronometre B-1" meaning that the watch is equipped with the B78 movement, a SuperQuartz re-branded from the ETA Thermoline E20.341 (rated at 20spy).

It has two digital windows that alternately show the many functions that this caliber has. Everything is operated by the (signed with the B logo) crown. The most important function for me is the perpetual calendar but it also has a triple timezone feature (one is reserverd for the UTC time), a 1/100th of a second chronograph, a timer and two different alarms. Another very nice feature for me is the time signal, a small "Beep" at minute 00. Pushing the crown activates the light that makes the digital windows visible at night.

It's a relatively big watch, 43mm without the crown; it's also very hefty and a real physical presence on the wrist but surprisingly it's very comfortable even with the Fighter bracelet, which is quite massive.









That bracelet is equipped with SEL and the links are alternately polished and brushed. The clasp is signed.









and so is the deployment buckle.









The previous picture also shows the caseback which is really peculiar, resembling a turbine.

I bought the watch second hand but luckily the previous owner has been gentle with it, so it's in very good conditions. Moreover, he also bought the original Breitling rubber strap with the signed security buckle.









Unfortunately that band is simply too long for my 6.5'' wrist and thus I won't be using it. Not a big deal, however, as I have a very nice leather strap that I can use; also, I'm more a bracelet guy. Here is a wristshot on leather.









The sweep second hits the markers perfectly; the minute hand movement is not continuous but it jumps every thirty seconds, so it's perfectly coordinated with the second hand. As the movement is obviously hackable, I've been able to synchronize the watch with an atomic clock with a gap of only 5/100th of a second, so in the next few months it should be easy for me to track the watch accuracy.

Here is a close-up of the dial, showing the calendar function (much more visible in real life),the outer slide ruler, the beautifully shaped hands, the applied markers and the luminova treated digits. The lume is quite intense and easily lasts the whole night even without charging the luminova. The sapphire crystal is so clear that it's totally invisible even in this picture.









The set is probably the most complete I've ever seen in a watch. There is a cardboard outer box, the famous bakelite inner box, a couple of service manuals, the warranty paper, a (quite big) slide rule usage manual with another paper slide ruler, the chronometer certification, a plastic bezel protector and some spare links.









There is also the user manual showed in front. As you can probably see, at Breitling they did not bother to update it when they changed the caliber and thus the manual is still referring to the older B68 non-SQ movement, rated at 5 spm. Anyways, all the functions are operated the very same way so it's not a big deal.

Finally, a wristshot on bracelet. Hope you liked this review; suggestions or critics are welcome.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for a great review and your spectacular photos are very alluring to say the least !

Just one thing i was not sure about.
 ".....the watch is equipped with the B78 movement, a SuperQuartz re-branded from the ETA Thermoline E20.341 (rated at 20spy)."

I am not very familiar with ETA/SuperQuartz but i thought ETA Thermolines were rated at +/-10spy but Breitling rated theirs at +/-15spy...or am i confused. :-s

Enjoy your B1 and thanks for sharing.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

everose said:


> Thanks for a great review and your spectacular photos are very alluring to say the least !
> 
> Just one thing i was not sure about.
> ".....the watch is equipped with the B78 movement, a SuperQuartz re-branded from the ETA Thermoline E20.341 (rated at 20spy)."
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. You're correct, the movement is rated at 10spy by ETA. I read somewhere that Breitling donwrated its movement to 20spy but I may well be wrong.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

What a great catch! The B-1 is one of the favorites among Breitling collectors. Looks like the original owner kept it in very good condition with all the goodies that it came with. I even see the bezel protector. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

My Airwolf is in the 3-4 SPY range so Breitling is being quite conservative.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

GregNYC said:


> What a great catch! The B-1 is one of the favorites among Breitling collectors. Looks like the original owner kept it in very good condition with all the goodies that it came with. I even see the bezel protector. Wear it in the best of health!


Thank you very much!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sabresoft said:


> My Airwolf is in the 3-4 SPY range so Breitling is being quite conservative.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Nice review and photos. I would be high satisfied to gte < 4s/y on my Aerospace.


----------



## Katiejeane (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, my husband has the exact same watch and the battery stopped working. I'm sending it in the have it replaced and cleaned up as a surprise for him but I have no idea how much to insure it for. He's the original owner. Do you know what the value is? I'm clueless to this kind of thing. Thank you so much! The pics are great and the watch is beautiful!
Thanks!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

If in doubt insure it for the list price.


----------



## Vsix (May 6, 2013)

Nice review! :-!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, great review. Thanks for taking the time to post this. I have been contemplating getting one all summer, and your info was very helpful.


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for a great review, your words have helped push me towards the search for a B1 A78362 Black face with links to suit my 8 1/4 wrist.
Biggest concern for me is finding a quality watch like yours may be beyond my skill level.


----------

